# Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Multiple sources told me last night that those talks are real. The Blazers and Celtics have discussed a trade that would send* Sebastian Telfair to Boston for Dan Dickau and the No. 7 pick*.





> The Blazers asked for Dickau’s medical records to see how he’s healing from his Achilles’ tendon injury. The thinking as of late last night was that if Dickau checks out medically, the Blazers would seriously consider pulling the trigger on the deal. If he doesn’t, they may come back and ask for more compensation. *Source*: Chad Ford [ESPN Insider] via CelticsBlog




 


> The Utah-Philadelphia-Boston trade in particular was brought up as having been discussed as once having some real legs, but could already be off the table in favor of the *Boston/Portland #7 + Dan Dickau for Sebastian Telfair* trade..
> 
> *Source*: DraftExpress





> Meanwhile, Boston and Portland are talking about a deal that would send second-year point guard Sebastian Telfair to Boston for the No. 7 pick and injured point Dan Dickau (achilles).
> 
> The decision for general manager Danny Ainge is whether or not Telfair is a better fit for Boston over whomever the Celtics could land at No. 7. *Source*: Andy Katz [ESPN / no link]


Make it happen, Danny!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Chad Ford? The bald guy from ESPN that has never said anything intelligent about any sport?

Other than that we can get _rid_ of Dickau _*and*_ the 7th pick and get a good young PG in return? Where do I sign?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Telfair would be the best point-guard prospect in this draft. We could just draft Sergio Rodriguez instead by trading down, but in this trade, we get rid of Dickau! Win-win.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Wow, finally a trade that seems to suit both teams. I like it more for Portland though, because I'm not real high on Telfair.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



 aquaitious said:


> Chad Ford? The bald guy from ESPN that has never said anything intelligent about any sport?


He has to be right once in awhile. I mean, even Peter May thought of a trade idea that DE picked up, claiming it was being discussed [Duhon +#16 for #7], though that trade doesn't seem likely now.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

As a Blazers fan who is on the fence between Sebastian Telfair and Jarrett Jack, I would absolutely love for this deal to happen. We keep both Jack and Blake, and get the #4 and the #7 in this year's draft (both of which are going to yield quality players). We don't really need Dickau, but it would be good to have him as a 3rd-stringer (at least) behind Jack and Blake. Plus the Gonzaga connection between Morrison (who we are apparently targeting) and Dickau is hard to ignore.

PBF


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Another source added. This could definitely be a possibility. It may depend on Dickau's health.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

No thanks. Do we really need Mini-Marbury?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Telfair is actually not much like Marbury. He's definitely a true point guard. If he was in this draft, he'd be the best passing prospect. His court vision is amazing. He can penetrate at will. He is an awesome ballhandler.

He can't shoot, however.

Nothing like Marbury [aside from partial relation].


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Attila said:


> No thanks. Do we really need Mini-Marbury?


He's not Marbury, and if he was that'd be great too. Sorry but adding talent is nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

It's been 22 minutes, is it a done deal yet?


Come on Danny.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Sounds like you guys (in general, there are always exceptions) like this one, too.

Where do we sign?

PBF


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



ProudBFan said:


> Sounds like you guys (in general, there are always exceptions) like this one, too.
> 
> Where do we sign?
> 
> PBF


Official Document

Sign here:

Celtics Fans: Aqua Itious Date: 06/27/06

Blazer Fans: __________ Date: _____


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

id rather see danny use the 7 to get that "All star"...im not sold on telfair at all...at all...id love to get rid of dickau but im not a telfair guy


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Marbury has a career average of 3.1 (corrected: 8.1) assist per game while Telfair averaged 3.5 for his. Telfair has shot 39% from the field while Marbury has shot 43%. Too best honest I haven't seen that much of Telfair, but what I've seen he's not the type of player that we want. I'd put Marbury in that same category.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

For those of you that aren't "Telfair guys" you should take a look at his per 48 minutes numbers. He puts up the same type of numbers Chris Paul does. IMO dealing Telfair for #7 is not a great move for Portland. We do have another young PG that seems to be very good in Jack, but I really think Telfair will be a very good player in an up tempo style which sadly isn't going to be the Blazers under Nate McSlowlan.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Attila said:


> Marbury has a career average of 3.1 assist per game while Telfair averaged 3.5 for his. Telfair has shot 39% from the field while Marbury has shot 43%. Too best honest I haven't seen that much of Telfair, but what I've seen he's not the type of player that we want. I'd put Marbury in that same category.


Marbury has a career average of 8.1 assists per game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Attila said:


> Marbury has a career average of 3.1 assist per game while Telfair averaged 3.5 for his. Telfair has shot 39% from the field while Marbury has shot 43%. Too best honest I haven't seen that much of Telfair, but what I've seen he's not the type of player that we want. I'd put Marbury in that same category.


Are you looking at the right Marbury? 8.1 for Career, while Telfair has 3.5 and has played only 22 minutes per game.

Oh yeah, he's a _High School pure PG_


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



mediocre man said:


> For those of you that aren't "Telfair guys" you should take a look at his per 48 minutes numbers.




as weve seen with big al.."per 48" numbers mean didly squat...its MUCH easier to put up big numbers off the bench for short minutes than it is to do it over 48 minutes...if per 48 stats were so reliable then eddie house would be considered the best scorer in the league because all he does is come off the bench for 5 min here and there and puts up 5 pts here and there...lets see how telfairs legs hold up id he plays 40 min per game...do you think he will be as productive in the last 10 min as he is in his first 10???


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Attila said:


> Marbury has a career average of 3.1 assist per game while Telfair averaged 3.5 for his. Telfair has shot 39% from the field while Marbury has shot 43%. Too best honest I haven't seen that much of Telfair, but what I've seen he's not the type of player that we want. I'd put Marbury in that same category.




its 3.1 rebounds per game buddy


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> its 3.1 rebounds per game buddy



My mistake. 

Either way I don't want Marbury or Telfair.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> as weve seen with big al.."per 48" numbers mean didly squat...its MUCH easier to put up big numbers off the bench for short minutes than it is to do it over 48 minutes...if per 48 stats were so reliable then eddie house would be considered the best scorer in the league because all he does is come off the bench for 5 min here and there and puts up 5 pts here and there...lets see how telfairs legs hold up id he plays 40 min per game...do you think he will be as productive in the last 10 min as he is in his first 10???



You should then look at his numbers the last 10 to 12 games of the year when he was getting consistant playing time. He averaged around 12 points, 4 assists per game. He really is going to be a pretty good player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Attila said:


> Marbury has a career average of 3.1 assist per game while Telfair averaged 3.5 for his. Telfair has shot 39% from the field while Marbury has shot 43%. Too best honest I haven't seen that much of Telfair, but what I've seen he's not the type of player that we want. I'd put Marbury in that same category.


Marbury has averaged 3.1 a/g? There's another Marbury in the NBA? Because the one I'm familiar with averages 20/8 for his career, and is only a slightly below average shooter (career aFG% .470 vs. league average about .490).

In any event, Telfair plays the game nothing like Marbury.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Telfair is very overrated, i stay away from this deal and pick someone with more upside(RONDO, SERGIO) or somebody that could help right now (Randy Foye) plus how would it look if Porland had 2 top 10 picks.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

ahahhahhahahahahahaahhah
the only way telfair would be traded would be if u took on miles theo or zach randolph and we got ryan gomes or gerald green in return.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

I'm down for this deal. Mostly because I don't see Nate and Telfair ever seeing eye to eye. Telfair has a lot of potential, but not under our coach. Good Trade for both teams.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



chromekilla said:


> ahahhahhahahahahahaahhah
> the only way telfair would be traded would be if u took on miles theo or zach randolph and we got ryan gomes or gerald green in return.


I'll also take Theo to get get Telfair.*



*You guys get Raef, Wally and the fish.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



OntheRocks said:


> I'm down for this deal. Mostly because I don't see Nate and Telfair ever seeing eye to eye. Telfair has a lot of potential, but not under our coach. Good Trade for both teams.


Now that you mention it, I don't see Telfair getting a shot with Rivers at the helm here. Rivers needs a 8'8 PG that can shoot 90% and has bad dribbling skills. Hence why we had Jiri Welsch.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



aquaitious said:


> Now that you mention it, I don't see Telfair getting a shot with Rivers at the helm here. Rivers needs a 8'8 PG that can shoot 90% and has bad dribbling skills. Hence why we had Jiri Welsch.


Sounds like me.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id rather see danny use the 7 to get that "All star"...im not sold on telfair at all...at all...id love to get rid of dickau but im not a telfair guy


Amen. I think Telfair will be a very good point guard, but I need to see his defense improve to among the best in the league in order to give up the #7 pick that could bring us Tyrus Thomas, Brandon Roy, or Bargnani depending on the picks in front of us.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

waste of a 7th pick to use as a trade to telfair...

i want an ALL STAR!!!! like it said in the other thread :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



pokpok said:


> waste of a 7th pick to use as a trade to telfair...
> 
> i want an ALL STAR!!!! like it said in the other thread :banana: :banana: :banana:


With only the 7th pick in a weak draft?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

I don't think this draft is as weak as advertised. Where it's weak is in that there's not a standout #1 or top 3. But that does not matter to us as we have the #7 pick. There will be some good options at #7. Not that I think the #7 straight up would or should land an allstar. But I think we could get a nice player at 7.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Rudy Gay is the standout player in this draft. People just don't know it.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

I think that Bargani should go number 1. Plus, with all the comparisons to Dirk, average fans might be a bit more interested in him now. I say, why not take a risk on him? I don't know of any injury problems, and he's going to give you 15/5 in his rookie year. 

But I'd really love to see Randy Foye in green. He'd step in and help out a whole bunch. On the other hand though, I say trade the pick away for Marion if possible. He'd help us more than KG, plus he's younger. With the added defense, rebounding, and scoring, we'd have a play-off team. Not to mention, he'd open up the outside A LOT for Pierce. If Wally isn't added into that deal, there's three or four more 'tres a night for him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



DWest Superstar said:


> Rudy Gay is the standout player in this draft. People just don't know it.


While your Delonte obsession is charmingly eccentric, I agree completely with this statement. Well, kind of (because I think Shawne Williams & Randy Foye will be standouts too), but you're right about Gay being underrated. He won't be anyone's #1 option, but he's as good as it gets as a #2.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

This draft has to many wings that we don't need, too many big guys that will go before us and too many PG that aren't that great.

I'd love to use the Cingular roll over option.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Latest Inisder via CelticsBlog:



> Boston, at No. 7, would take Roy and/or Morrison if either slipped, but not Gay. If the slip occurs, the Celtics would pause on making the Portland deal that sends point guard Sebastian Telfair to Boston for the No. 7 selection and injured point Dan Dickau (Achilles).


I'll be the first to say it:

I'll kiss Danny's *** if he can get Roy AND Morrison at number 7. In fact, I'd kiss everyones *** in the whole world if Danny could pull that one off. Andy Katz may not be the smartest kid in the sandblock.

(I know it's a play on words...but hey, it's 5 am give me a break I just pulled an all nighter)


In other news, this same idiot has also reported that the Celtics are trading Wally Szczerbiak, Al Jefferson, No 7 _and_ Gerald Green for Allen Iverson.

Something tells me that if Danny had Walker on his roster, he wouldn't give up Jefferson and Green to get rid of Toine for Iverson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

I wouldn't mind Morrison at #7. I don't really like him, but that's great value [trading purposes].


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Charlotte will take Rudy Gay.

Never doubt MJ


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Premier said:


> Charlotte will take Rudy Gay.
> 
> Never doubt MJ


Jordan wants Morrison...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Link?

I doubt that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Premier said:


> Link?
> 
> I doubt that.


NBA draft, heh.



> The Bobcats decision will likely come down to Rudy Gay or Adam Morrison. GM Bernie Bickerstaff favors Gay,* however Michael Jordan is pushing for Morrison.* So who's really calling the shots in Charlotte? Gay gives them athleticism and added defense, while Morrison would give them a scorer to blend with their core of defenders, athletes and NCAA Champions. If Charlotte opts for Morrison, look for Gay to end up in Minnesota or Boston. There's little chance he slides to the later part of the lottery. Adam has already cashed in with a number of endorsement deals, and will get strong consideration by Charlotte at 3.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



aquaitious said:


> In other news, this same idiot has also reported that the Celtics are trading Wally Szczerbiak, Al Jefferson, No 7 _and_ Gerald Green for Allen Iverson.
> 
> Something tells me that if Danny had Walker on his roster, he wouldn't give up Jefferson and Green to get rid of Toine for Iverson.


ill cry if we lose gerald green...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Chad Ford [via CelticsBlog] is reporting that Portland may include #30 and #31 in the Telfair deal.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Premier said:


> Chad Ford [via CelticsBlog] is reporting that Portland may include #30 and #31 in the Telfair deal.


The original deal favored Portland IMO, so this deal sounds fairer deal to me. I think both teams would benefit from this.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

I'd like a roll over option for the '07 draft please.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Premier said:


> Chad Ford [via CelticsBlog] is reporting that Portland may include #30 and #31 in the Telfair deal.


That would make for a more fair trade. Who would be available at #30 and #31 though? Could you use that to help pull off the Iverson deal?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

If we keep #30 and/or #31, noting Rivers' fascination with tall point guards, Mardy Collins would be the choice, in my opinion.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Captain Obvious said:


> The original deal favored Portland IMO, so this deal sounds fairer deal to me. I think both teams would benefit from this.


I disagree. In Telfair you get a guy who's played 2 years in the league and showed at the end of this past season that he can put up good #'s when given solid minutes. He has improved every season, works his butt off during the offseason to improve, and has the potential to be a star.

Telfair for the #7 and Dickau is fair.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I disagree. In Telfair you get a guy who's played 2 years in the league and showed at the end of this past season that he can put up good #'s when given solid minutes. He has improved every season, works his butt off during the offseason to improve, and has the potential to be a star.
> 
> Telfair for the #7 and Dickau is fair.



Shhhhhhhhhh, don't tell that to DA.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

count me among those that think that #7 is too much for Telfair, even if #30 & #31 are included, there has to be a team picking in the teens or twenties that we can do business with, or if worse came to worse just stay where we are and take Marcus Williams, I just think that is giving up too much for Telfair, and don't get me wrong because I like Telfair, I just think and I know he went 12th in that draft but I think if you did the draft over again he probably wouldn't go that high and giving up the 7th pick, even in a draft considered weak is too much, if the draft is weak that makes 30 and 
31 pretty weak.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

For the #7 pick and several players that weren't disclosed. Since the trade didn't meet the deadline of 2:00pm, Boston will still have the pick, but they will be picking for Portland. I don't have a link, the news was just broken on The Hot List on ESPNews.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

This trade's official, minus the Dickau part. Well, the Dickau part's not confirmed anyway, "several players" is what they said on ESPNews with exact details not being disclosed.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

thread


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

Congrats fellas on a FINE PG. If this happens the Celtics become one of my favorite teams. I root for w/e team Telfair plays on. Looks like I'ma have to become a Celts fan for a while. If this is true you guys get a fantastic PG that will learn a LOT under Rivers and a player who will most likely be tons better than anyone at that 7 pick.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

lol yeah my bad, just saw it and posted there. Mods? :-D


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

I think this is an abolsolutely terrible deal. Telfair hasn't done anything to warrant being traded for the #7 pick. We got totally hosed.

Once again, Ainge shows he's Isiah-lite.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

link


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Awesome.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

horrible trade.Patterson should be kicked out as blazers gm.Should of atleast found out who would be available.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Premier said:


> Awesome.


sacastic - or you like it?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

Congrats Celtic fans! You are getting a kid who will be a great PG for many years, and is very exciting to watch.

As a Trail Blazer fan, I'm not that upset about losing him, because I think he would have left us anyway after his rookie deal is up (after this season) for a east coast team. We also have J.Jack, and he looks to be a good PG also.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

He's a NYC kid and wanted to come back East. He's going to be special. DA is not done dealing but he's a true PG. I like it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*

Please.

Telfair would be the best point-guard prospect of this draft.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

So the question is...why did Portland move up? Losing Telfair to free up an opportunity for Jack makes sense...but who do they want with that 7th pick? If Thomas is there, I see them taking him. However, if not...I think Patrick O'Bryant could be the target.

Here's how I have the first 8 going in the draft...
1) Raptors: Andrea Bargnani
2) Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge
3) Bobcats: Adam Morrison
4) Trailblazers: Rudy Gay
5) Hawks: Brandon Roy (traded to Houston)
6) Timberwolves: Randy Foye
7) Trailblazers: Tyrus Thomas
8) Rockets: Shelden Williams (traded to Atlanta)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



Causeway said:


> sacastic - or you like it?


I love it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*



Premier said:


> Please.
> 
> Telfair would be the best point-guard prospect of this draft.


100%


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

YESS!!! The *Free Bassy* campaign is officially done. Celtics are my favorite EC team now.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

I hate this trade for the blazers im not even excited about the draft anymore


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

boston got screwed


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Cs are sweet, and it still says at the bottom oif the link that we are still pursuing Iverson.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Telfair
Iverson
Pierce
Perkins
LaFrentz.


Can't go wrong with that roster.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



P2TheTruth34 said:


> Cs are sweet, and it still says at the bottom oif the link that we are still pursuing Iverson.


Amazing. Think about it...

Telfair
AI
Pierce
Perkins
LaFrentz


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

pretty good deal for both teams, assuming Boston is comfortable running a more up-tempo game than Nate McMillan was in Portland. Telfair is really more of a super-quick streetballer. He's a lot more like Tony Parker than he is like his cousin Marbury. 

Pierce, Green and Telfair on the break should be a riot to watch. with Sebastian, I think it's pretty clear that you've got yourself an NBA-calibre starting point guard, which ain't bad for a #7 pick. 

whether he ends up with a Tony Parker or Damon Stoudamire type of career is anybody's guess, though.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING: Telfair to Boston*



PatBateman said:


> I think this is an abolsolutely terrible deal. Telfair hasn't done anything to warrant being traded for the #7 pick. We got totally hosed.
> 
> Once again, Ainge shows he's Isiah-lite.


i agree with u 100%...

telfair is still a gamble in my book...and we have too many players in development... a 7th pick and other players could of landed us a more consistent veteran


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

I wanted FOYE.... but there was no guarantee he would be at 7. I think Telfair can have a Diaw like season in that he joins a team with a good feel to it, and a team that thinks they can win, and he is closer to home and family. I think Telfair will work out, but i'm still on the fence between him and Foye. Considering we have one and not the other I'm hopin Bassy wins out. As for Iverson... That lineup can go wrong, look at the front-court, look at the depth look at the undersized back-court.....


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

As long as we didn't trade Gomes, I'm good with this, especially since this doesn't close the book on AI. Let's face it, there wasn't anyone that thrilling that could help us immediately in the draft. 
Telfair will help us. He may even be part of the trade bait for Iverson. 

If this trade gives us cap room, I'm all for it. Let's hope we unloaded a big contract or two. If we didn't, then yep, we got screwed. Otherwise, I'm good with it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

We would unload Dickau and an additional player [most likely a minimal player]

Portland won't do us another favour by taking on LaFrentz or Wally.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

I like 

Telfair/Delonte
Pierce/Wally
Green/Wally
Jefferson/Gomes
Perkins / Lafrentz

Compared to:

Telfair/Delonte
Iverson/Delonte
Pierce/Allen
Perkins/Gomes
Lafrentz/Gomes


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

**** Iverson.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



> Hours before the draft the Celtics agreed to trade their No. 7 pick, Raef Lafrentz and Dan Dickau to Portland for Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff and an '07 second-rounder.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/ian_thomsen/06/28/five.minute.guide/index.html


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

I don't really see the Celtics going after Iverson now. a Telfair/Iverson back court would be one of the shortest in league history, and as a guy who had to suffer through Stoudamire/Van Exel, let me tell you it ain't pretty.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Woah. 

That's the best part of the trade then getting rid of Raef....


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

OMG Yes. No more Raef.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Ratliffs contract isn't enjoyable but having him teach the young'ns to block shots will be nice.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Trust me. Ratliff's contract is much more enjoyable than Raef's.

Ainge has restored my faith in his basketball prowess.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Ratliffs contract isn't enjoyable but having him teach the young'ns to block shots will be nice.


Compared to Raef's contract it's a great deal.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Note: Ratlif has two years left on his contract at $11,666,667 each year.

Raef has three more year left on his contract at $11,813,666 each year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*

It looks like you finally ended up getting Marcus Banks at his full potential. As Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Ratliff has one less year left on his deal than Raef. Even though he has a bad contract and may not play a lot... he is a defensive minded big man something we needed very badly.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



theWanker said:


> I don't really see the Celtics going after Iverson now. a Telfair/Iverson back court would be one of the shortest in league history, and as a guy who had to suffer through Stoudamire/Van Exel, let me tell you it ain't pretty.



maybe telfair is gonna be traded to philly!??!!??!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Is Raef really that bad? I ask because I haven't seen many Boston games this year. 

Ratliff is a fine locker room guy, but he's a one-trick pony. His man defense actually isn't that great, but he's an outstanding shot blocker (on the rare occasions he's healthy). 

There must be something redeeming about Raef. How'd he get that whopper of a contract anyway?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



theWanker said:


> Is Raef really that bad? I ask because I haven't seen many Boston games this year.
> 
> Ratliff is a fine locker room guy, but he's a one-trick pony. His man defense actually isn't that great, but he's an outstanding shot blocker (on the rare occasions he's healthy).
> 
> There must be something redeeming about Raef. How'd he get that whopper of a contract anyway?


He used to be a decent shotblocker/rebounder/shooter. 

Now he's a cripple.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



pokpok said:


> maybe telfair is gonna be traded to philly!??!!??!


I guess that could make some sense. if you take the reigns off of him, Telfair is the kind of guy who might put fans in seats with his flash. so it'd be easier for Philly to give up on Iverson. interesting.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



LX said:


> He used to be a decent shotblocker/rebounder/shooter.
> 
> Now he's a cripple.


wow. sounds like Ratliff without the rebounder/shooter. 

at least Raef played 82 games for you. Theo's missed 64 games just in the last two years. 

too bad Raef has a year more on his contract, or this part of the deal would actually seem to favor Portland.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Okay, now I am doing the happy dance. 
That is very cool. 
Ummmm, GOOD JOB Danny.......

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Raef is the walking wounded. He's good for about 1 double-double a year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Raef's good for one random game, in which he hits seven straight three-point shots.

That's about it, though.

Ratliff > Raef in terms of basketball production and contract favourableness.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

We also get a high second-round selection in the best draft in the last ten years.

Thanks Portland.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Confirmation:




> June 28, 2006
> *Draft-day deal for C's*
> 
> *By Shira Springer, Globe Staff*
> ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

I thought trading for a vet would be a good move. Telfair is hardly a vet but he has some experience.

Ratliff for LaFrentz is interesting.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

I take back my take on the trade. Getting rid of Dickau and an extra year on a big contract is big. 

Good deal Danny, now go get AI. Just make sure that Gomes and Green are untouchable.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Rudy Gay or Brandon Roy would've went at #7.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Wow, I love this trade:

G - Telfair/West
G - Pierce/Allen
F - Wally/Green
F - Jefferson/Gomes
C - Ratliff/Perkins

Let's start running now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



Premier said:


> Trust me. Ratliff's contract is much more enjoyable than Raef's.
> 
> Ainge has restored my faith in his basketball prowess.


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



Premier said:


> We also get a high second-round selection in the best draft in the last ten years.
> 
> Thanks Portland.


and of course thanks...Danny Boy!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*

Update your sig Cause


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair to Boston for #7 and multiple players*



LX said:


> Update your sig Cause


ha great point! I think there's more updating to come.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



HKF said:


> Wow, I love this trade:
> 
> G - *West*/Telfair
> G - Pierce/Allen
> ...


Let's see what Telfair, Jefferson and Ratliff can do before adding them into the starting lineup.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

For the record, I was happy with a Dickau, #7 for Telfair, getting rid of two dead weights is ridiculous. I can't believe it. 

Danny Change has done it again.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

With all due respect to anyone who debated with me about how Raef could never be traded because of his contract...EAT ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

ehmunro suggested this trade two weeks ago, by the way.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Premier said:


> ehmunro suggested this trade two weeks ago, by the way.


my comment was not directed at anyone in particular. Just happy he got moved and like the result. But if he called it as it went down...props to that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



aquaitious said:


> Let's see what Telfair, Jefferson and Ratliff can do before adding them into the starting lineup.


I totally agree. I hate how people want to just give the starting job to Al when he has showed very little, let alone a desire and heart to play. I say:

West/Telfair/Rondo (close call) Greene to NBDL
Pierce/Allen
Wally/Green
Gomes/Al
Perkins/Theo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Causeway said:


> With all due respect to anyone who debated with me about how Raef could never be traded because of his contract...EAT ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Yeah, and it only took three years.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Causeway said:


> my comment was not directed at anyone in particular. Just happy he got moved and like the result. But if he called it as it went down...props to that.


I didn't direct it to you. It was a general statement. Only after I posted did I think that one may construe that post that way. Sorry.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

You think with the rondo trade that we will be sending Grants contract as a cap filler for a Trade for AI?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



aquaitious said:


> Yeah, and it only took three years.


"bright side agua"!  better than never...and he's got three years left.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



goNBAjayhawks said:


> You think with the rondo trade that we will be sending Grants contract as a cap filler for a Trade for AI?


Brian Grant 3.47 million dollars [current year and '06-'07]. We only have to pay him 1.8 million.


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Telfair to Boston for #7 and Dickau?*



chromekilla said:


> ahahhahhahahahahahaahhah
> the only way telfair would be traded would be if u took on miles theo or zach randolph and we got ryan gomes or gerald green in return.


 :clap:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Premier said:


> ehmunro suggested this trade two weeks ago, by the way.


Yes, I did. Because it made a lot of sense for both teams. Portland wanted Roy more than a third point guard, and Boston needed to get out from under the free agency crunch in 2008, while needing an upgrade at the 1. It seemed logical then, and obviously Danny agreed with me when he read the post. :bsmile:


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Sebastian is going to be big time for you guys. He and Gerald Green have the chance to grow together and will form an excellent backcourt. I would love to see them play together in the summerleague


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

I was thrilled with this trade. Not that I love Telfair or Theo....not high on either of them but we got rid of Raef and Dickau's contracts and Telfair is a young PG but he's already got 2 years in the league as opposed to a rookie. Good deal all around.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

This is a very exciting deal. Telfair has huge potential and he is a point guard. He's not a combo guard, not a scoring point guard. He's a point guard. That's going to be key as the other young guys develop and Pierce evolves.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

I got to see Telfair play in HS a bunch of times. As mentioned he is a true PG. He did score a lot in HS - I think the most in NYC history in fact. But he has an amazing court awareness and can get the ball in perfect spots. I am excited to see him run with this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Go Bassy, represent in the East baby. Brooklyn has entered the building!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Causeway said:


> With all due respect to anyone who debated with me about how Raef could never be traded because of his contract...EAT ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Hey 'Cause, you're being a little vague, how do you REALLY Feel??? :biggrin: 
repped.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Causeway said:


> With all due respect to anyone who debated with me about how Raef could never be traded because of his contract...EAT ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:




with all due respect he was traded for a guy with an equally terrible contract...even tho its a year shoter...and hes much more serviceable than raef...its still a horrid contract...


that beign said i like theo telfair is ok in my book and i would LOVE to see a squad of telfair/west, iverson, pierce, gomes, ratliff...wow danny you can save yourself in my book if that happens


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> with all due respect he was traded for a guy with an equally terrible contract...even tho its a year shoter...and hes much more serviceable than raef...its still a horrid contract...


"even though" it's a year shorter? _and hes much more serviceable than raef_. That's a negative? If it was a year longer and he was "less serviceable" you'd be all over it. And that one year is huge - it will mean being able to keep someone.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Some Bassy Video

quick as they come and the kid can *P A S S*.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

You have to love Telfair.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



ehmunro said:


> Yes, I did. Because it made a lot of sense for both teams. Portland wanted Roy more than a third point guard, and Boston needed to get out from under the free agency crunch in 2008, while needing an upgrade at the 1. It seemed logical then, and obviously Danny agreed with me when he read the post. :bsmile:


Are you sure you're not running the team from a remote location? :angel:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

Did anyone else see the tiny asian guy in his entourage?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Boston Media Reaction*

bad deal, i would take Foye over telfair any day of the week.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Did anyone else see the tiny asian guy in his entourage?


No, but I noticed you're using Internet Explorer. 

www.Opera.com

Thanks


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*

I noticed you're using Windows' Standard Theme.

Luna Element Five



Thanks.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

This isn't my computer thank you. I have Opera on my Mac and my background is a picture of my girlfriend. thank you.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> This isn't my computer thank you. I have Opera on my Mac and my background is a picture of my girlfriend. thank you.


Better?



aquaitious said:


> No, but I noticed [strike]you're [/strike] the computer you're using has Internet Explorer.
> 
> www.Opera.com
> 
> Thanks



OT: Prem, what do you use for chaning of Themes?


EDIT: Nevermind, you're just using a product made by Microsoft.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Really, anything is better than IE. I'm using an iBook btw, and getting a Macbook, so I'm thinking of getting Firefox.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> OT: Prem, what do you use for chaning of Themes?


Download Luna Element Five. Install. Right-click to Properites. Appearance. Luna Element Five.



> EDIT: Nevermind, you're just using a product made by Microsoft.


I don't think it's made by Microsoft.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



HKF said:


> Are you sure you're not running the team from a remote location? :angel:


I wish, because last summer I would have taken a jackhandle to Darryl ****ing Morey when he brought me his "Moobs Effect" & "Spotted Ickau Effect" analyses. I'd've held that Walker TPE and used the MLE to sign an actual basketball player. I guess, on the bright side, if Darryl ****ing Morey can get a GM's job in the NBA there's hope for us all. We probably can't manage the Celtics or Lakers, but I'll work on landing the Houston job after Morey accidentally turns them into a 33 win team. Who do you want? The Blazers? The Sonics? The Cavaliers (given the job Danny Ferry's doing that job should be open soon)?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Official: Telfair and Ratliff to Boston for #7, Dickau, and LaFrentz*



Causeway said:


> "even though" it's a year shorter? _and hes much more serviceable than raef_. That's a negative? If it was a year longer and he was "less serviceable" you'd be all over it. And that one year is huge - it will mean being able to keep someone.




i never said it was a negative...i think its definitely a positive and i commend danny for being able to dump raef and dickau...2 mistakes of his own doing...nevertheless i am a big ratliff fan and i hope telfair grows on me


----------

